# Noob samba question [solved]

## chimney

When I go to browse the network neighborhood I get the generic error of;

Myworkgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available.

I've check the logs and the samba service is running and recieving request, but it just seems to ignore them. The following is my config;

[global]

workgroup = MYWORKGROUP

server string = Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.62.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

guest account = local_user

guest ok = yes

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /tmp/test

My end goal is to make a simple public share with no password auth.  (just click on the folder and your in) Any suggestions?

ChimneyLast edited by chimney on Tue May 02, 2006 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Are you trying to access your server from windows? Did you remember to configure the name resolution? Are you using WINS? Is Samba the WINS server or did you configure it to use one? Do windows clients use WINS? Are you using DNS? Is it properly configured?

Have you tried connecting to your share from Linux using smbcleint? Did you remember to start SAMBA?

```
# /etc/init.d/samba status
```

----------

## chimney

Hey,

I'm trying to connect from a windows box, I'm not using WINS, and have no WINS server, and windows is not using WINS.  DNS is configured correctly, samba is running, and I haven't tried connecting using smbclient (yet).  As for name resolution, you lost me, could you define?

Chimney[/quote]

----------

## jmbsvicetto

chimney, name resolution is the process by which a system translates names in IP addresses. That's why I've asked about WINS and DNS. Can you ping the samba server from your windows box?

----------

## chimney

Pings just fine.

Chimney

----------

## jmbsvicetto

In that case, it seems your name resolution is working fine.

Please try the following on your samba host:

```
# smbclient -L <server-ip>

# smbclient -L <server-name>
```

----------

## chimney

Hey,

"smbclient -L <server-ip>"  prompts for a password, and reveals the following after I hit enter;

Domain=[MYWORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.9]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      Public Files

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.9)

        ADMIN$          IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.9)

Domain=[MYWORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.9]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        BRIX                 Samba Server 3.0.9

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        MYWORKGROUP         BRIX

Note the above output was generated after amending the smb.conf file with the following;

guest account = nobody

guest ok = yes

map to guest = Bad User

This appears to be an authentication problem, when what I'm trying to accomplish is having no authentication at all.  What do you think?

Chimney

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Have you tried connecting from windows after the update? Does it work?

You should check that you can also connect on the samba host using the name. Afterwards, try the following:

```
# smbclient //<server-name>/public

smb: \> ls
```

Press ENTER when Samba asks for the password. Do you get any error? Can you see the files in your share?

----------

## chimney

I apologize I should have followed that last post up, I did try connecting with windows after the update without any success.  However I am able to connect with smbclient like you suggested with read only privilages.  I've double checked the windows box and its using the same workgroup, puzzling.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

What is the output from running on windows

```
# net view \\<server-name>

# net view \\<server-ip>
```

Please post also the the output of ipconfig /all.

----------

## chimney

Net view displays the following;

Shared resources at 192.168.62.5

Samba Server 3.0.9

Share name  Type  Used as  Comment       

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

public              Disk                    Public Files  

The command completed successfully.

Ipconfig /all produces this ouptut;

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GEN1

        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 

        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : test.box.org

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : test.box.org

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-5A-2B-F6

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.62.231

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.62.1

        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.62.2

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.62.1

        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 02, 2006 11:07:34 AM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 02, 2006 5:07:34 PM

What do you think?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I'm sorry, but I'm trying to understand if you can reach the server by IP and by name. From your posts I've been unable to understand that.

From this last one its seems you can reach the server by IP address. Do you get the same output if you try to access the server by name? If you open Windows explorer and put on the location bar \\192.168.62.5\public does it show your files? Does it also work if you use the server name \\<server-name>\public?

From this last post I can also see that Samba is running on 192.168.62.5 and that the DNS server is running at 192.168.62.1. Do you have an MS DNS server or a Linux DNS server? If you're running a Linux DNS server, are you running BIND, dnsmasq or other? If you can get me an answer to the questions in the previous paragraph, I will be able to form an opinion on whether name resolution is really working or not. You can also test that by trying to solve the name of the Samba host in the client, the Samba host and the DNS server.

----------

## chimney

Damn, 

I'd like to apologize for wasting your time, I never thought about putting the address in the explorer, and viola there it is!  BTW I've connected using both name and ip address.  Again much thanks and sorry.

Chimney

----------

## jmbsvicetto

chimney,

there's no need to apologize and you did not waste my time. I was just trying to understand what was happening. If you can reach the Samba server by IP address and you cannot do it by name, then definitely there's a name resolution problem. If you can also reach the Samba server using the name, then I assume your problem is solved.

If you still have problems, just keep asking and I'll try to help you understand what's the problem.

If you feel the issue has been solved, please add [solved] to the thread title (edit first post).

----------

